# Animal Crossing Wii U Speculation thread



## kittenrobotarmy (Aug 13, 2013)

We all know the next Animal Crossing will most likely be on Wii U. Since Nintendo hasn't announced anything about another Animal Crossing game yet, we may as well predict and discuss what may be next in the future of the series. All that goes here. Speculation includes:

Title
New features
Old features returning
New villagers
Old villagers returning
New fruit
More Island features
Use of the Wii U GamePad

Speculate away!


----------



## Christina (Aug 13, 2013)

I feel that in the next Animal Crossing, there could be a possibility of a larger landscape for the towns. It seems that towns over the previous AC's have been about the same size each time, not including the added on shopping atmospheres. I think that it would be cool to have just a bit more land to fill up with even more townsfolk!


----------



## kittenrobotarmy (Aug 13, 2013)

True. In Population Growing, the town felt "bigger" due to the acre system, but now that it's gone, the layout seems so small. ._.


----------



## JasonBurrows (Aug 13, 2013)

Kippla said:


> We all know the next Animal Crossing will most likely be on Wii U. Since Nintendo hasn't announced anything about another Animal Crossing game yet, we may as well predict and discuss what may be next in the future of the series. All that goes here. Speculation includes:
> 
> Title
> New features
> ...


Very nice topic Kippla, but what makes it 'Official' may I ask?

Just on the topic, I think that Animal Crossing Wii U would look amazing if Animal Crossing Plaza is anything to go by.


----------



## Prof Gallows (Aug 13, 2013)

Honestly, I think it'll end up being like City Folk. Just a console version of the handheld game with a few extra bits added.


Nothing wrong with that in this case, since New Leaf turned out to be pretty great.


----------



## kittenrobotarmy (Aug 13, 2013)

@Jason: Well, since there isn't really a thread for it yet, I just decided to name it that. If the staff makes the real-deal official thread, then I'll close this one. 

@Prof: True. I just don't see why they'd manufacture a new game with a new name on a new console just to add a bit from the previous game. It'd be better if each time, they added major features that fans have been asking for. I understand they'll want to keep some things undone so it's fresh, but a bigger inventory/created special villager spots{creating, not pre-made like it was in old games} is sort of important.


----------



## JasonBurrows (Aug 13, 2013)

Kippla said:


> @Jason: Well, since there isn't really a thread for it yet, I just decided to name it that. If the staff makes the real-deal official thread, then I'll close this one.


Even if the staff make one, it doesn't justify 'official' to me.

Now I know this wouldn't happen, but if a verified Nintendo rep joined and made a topic like this, I would verify it as official.

Same as I can't even make things truly 'official' on ACBay even though I am the Site Manager and partner/friend of the ACBay Founder.


----------



## kittenrobotarmy (Aug 13, 2013)

I'm not saying the Wii U Animal Crossing itself is official. That's simply what a lot of people think.


----------



## JasonBurrows (Aug 13, 2013)

Kippla said:


> I'm not saying the Wii U Animal Crossing itself is official. That's simply what a lot of people think.


I understand Kippla, I am meaning this thread is not official, is all.


----------



## kittenrobotarmy (Aug 13, 2013)

Yeah, I know. Just trying to point out that since it's basically the only thread, it seems more official than just a random thread. But regardless, I changed the thread title.  Now back to speculating!


----------



## BellGreen (Aug 13, 2013)

I think you should be able to choose if you want to be mayor or villager. But still, if you're mayor you don't even have to do anything if you don't want to do anything xP


----------



## Gladtobemom (Aug 13, 2013)

The biggest thing I'd want is for us all to be able to visit back and forth.  From Wii U towns to 3ds towns.


----------



## BellGreen (Aug 13, 2013)

Gladtobemom said:


> The biggest thing I'd want is for us all to be able to visit back and forth.  From Wii U towns to 3ds towns.



I would like this but considering there will be more content like clothing obviously, how could it transcript to the 3DS?


----------



## PoizonMushro0m (Aug 13, 2013)

Not to be rude, but isn't there already a thread for this?


----------



## Kaiaa (Aug 13, 2013)

Hmm... I would like to see an Animal Crossing Wii U game as it would probably help Wii U pick up sales like the 3DS. I agree with Gallows in that it will probably mostly be like how City Folk was. 

Perhaps the Game Pad would be like the bottom of our 3DS screen in New Leaf. If that doesn't work, I could definitely see it being used in mini games on the Island. They would of course, have to add new mini games for that to work though.


----------



## BellGreen (Aug 13, 2013)

Kaiaa said:


> Hmm... I would like to see an Animal Crossing Wii U game as it would probably help Wii U pick up sales like the 3DS. I agree with Gallows in that it will probably mostly be like how City Folk was.
> 
> Perhaps the Game Pad would be like the bottom of our 3DS screen in New Leaf. If that doesn't work, I could definitely see it being used in mini games on the Island. They would of course, have to add new mini games for that to work though.


I would love to see a better minigame style similar to WarioWare or Rhythm Heaven Fever. Every 4 games there would be a "challenge" mode where you get a version of all the minigames mashed up in a fun style.


----------



## Puddle (Aug 14, 2013)

I ask that they bring back the GC characters and add new species of villagers. Oh, and if they brought back the balls, like the basketball and soccer ball in AC:GC, that would be cool too.


----------



## bittermeat (Aug 14, 2013)

I would like to see an expanded town with caves and unique hill formations, as well as the ability to rotate the view 360 degrees.


----------



## Christina (Aug 14, 2013)

bittermeat said:


> I would like to see an expanded town with caves and unique hill formations, as well as the ability to rotate the view 360 degrees.


Yeah, all of those things would be great in my opinion.


----------



## Max057 (Aug 14, 2013)

Here's what I think there will be :
More power as Mayor
New furniture sets
Pro patterns on pants, shoes, socks, hats
New villagers
New villager personality types
Updated graphics
Updated camera
New shopping area
Larger town w/ more changes in terrain
More public works projects
New NPC's

That basically sums up what I think the next game will add.


----------



## oath2order (Aug 14, 2013)

I fully expect full rotation in the main town. If we can do it in the house, they'll add it in the town.

Pro patterns on pants, shoes, socks, and hats are a definite, or even just patterns for those bits of clothing, not even pro.

The grass wear function will probably get nerfed again.

I expect that the Mayor this time will be able to decide where neighbors move. I expect a limitation on this, though, for example, if you do not choose where the neighbor moves in for three days, then the neighbor moves in anywhere.


----------



## PinkWater (Aug 14, 2013)

And make so it when someone moves in, Isabelle will tell you who and you can decline. Also, you can choose where they move. Also, connectivity with 3DS ala WW and CF.

Although, I think AC is strongest on portable consoles and Smash Bros already assures Wii U sales will pick up. AC shouldn't get another game anytime soon anyway, because it'll just be a repackaged NL (as awesome as it is).


----------



## kittenrobotarmy (Aug 14, 2013)

mlnintendo97 said:


> Not to be rude, but isn't there already a thread for this?


No, I have not seen one. 

Like I said earlier, I don't see why they'd take the time to make a new New Leaf for another console just to add a few features. It's basically the same thing, although the graphics have a chance of being improved.


----------



## RainbowYoshi (Aug 14, 2013)

it would be nice if

-you would decide where villagers moved in
isabelle would tell you someone is moving in tomorrow, and you would go to the town hall and choose with Nook and Isabelle. 
no more than 5 houses in one area.


----------



## oath2order (Aug 14, 2013)

PinkWater said:


> And make so it when someone moves in, Isabelle will tell you who and you can decline.



I predict this will never happen.


----------



## kittenrobotarmy (Aug 14, 2013)

oath2order said:


> I predict this will never happen.



Yup. You might be able to choose where the houses go, but not the villager. That gives way too much power.


----------



## Christina (Aug 14, 2013)

Haha, that would be weird if the villagers would sometimes be "roommates" with each other or something... but I guess that would kind of confuse the game a little bit in some situations.


----------



## kittenrobotarmy (Aug 14, 2013)

Maybe you'll be able to make apartments so animals could live together.


----------



## Superpenguin (Aug 14, 2013)

Also, look in this thread for other ideas that were thought of:
http://www.belltreeforums.com/showt...ii-U-be-like&p=1275419&viewfull=1#post1275419

- - - Post Merge - - -



mlnintendo97 said:


> Not to be rude, but isn't there already a thread for this?



Yup.


----------



## Toeto (Aug 15, 2013)

I hope it sucks because i'm not getting a wii u. 

Hehehe.


----------



## bittermeat (Aug 15, 2013)

I would also like to see homes of characters such as Isabelle and Tom Nook. When they are off the clock, they have to have a place to live (even though Isabelle is never off the clock). I thought it would be cool to get little side quests from them or be able to talk to them like how we do with normal villagers.


----------



## Snow (Aug 16, 2013)

bittermeat said:


> I would also like to see homes of characters such as Isabelle and Tom Nook. When they are off the clock, they have to have a place to live (even though Isabelle is never off the clock). I thought it would be cool to get little side quests from them or be able to talk to them like how we do with normal villagers.



I would love this! More actual story with all the basic characters would be seriously cool. I miss the backstory you got in CF (like how Brewster and Blathers met) and hoped that there would be MORE of that, but instead we got less.

We will never get to design pants. Nintendo doesn't want to see nekkid AC players. Which is what we'd see within about a day.


----------



## kittenrobotarmy (Aug 16, 2013)

I would definitely want to design pants/shoes/socks/accessories. The GamePad would make it really easy. 

Backstories would be really cool!


----------



## mariop476 (Aug 16, 2013)

I want more colors of stockings.  It sounds a bit ridiculous coming from a guy, I know, but having the legs be a solid color helps out a lot when working on certain outfits.


----------



## Tangy_Cat (Aug 17, 2013)

I would like there to be a feature where you can actually create your own paths in a addition to designing your town. I know this can be done already, but it's a feature which we AC fans included ourselves. Real paths which doesn't disturb the visuals of the game would be great.


----------



## bittermeat (Aug 17, 2013)

I hope the resolution of the patterns we make will be much larger; that way, our patterns and paths won't look so pixelated.


----------



## kittenrobotarmy (Aug 17, 2013)

The pixelation is completely irritating. Besides when I'm walking up my paths I don't like how it looks.


----------



## ZeroMetroid (Aug 17, 2013)

While this seems nice. I just see Animal Crossing being stronger on a handheld.

Animal Crossing "U"niverse

I hope that the Wii U version offers a bigger shopping division, and more to do in one day, as opposed to the "Tomorrow" virus.


----------



## kittenrobotarmy (Aug 17, 2013)

ZeroMetroid said:


> While this seems nice. I just see Animal Crossing being stronger on a handheld.
> 
> Animal Crossing "U"niverse
> 
> I hope that the Wii U version offers a bigger shopping division, and more to do in one day, as opposed to the "Tomorrow" virus.



That's a good name, Metroid!


----------



## Scribbler397 (Aug 17, 2013)

JasonBurrows said:


> I understand Kippla, I am meaning this thread is not official, is all.



I see no reason why it is not official. It is a discussion thread, and the mods haven't said that it is not official. I don't see any problems here.


----------



## NickAe (Aug 19, 2013)

Toeto said:


> I hope it sucks because i'm not getting a wii u.
> 
> Hehehe.



When I think of "sucks," I'm personally thinking..."not new enough to justify console purchase."

I also don't like the idea of monopolizing a TV for this type of game.  I frequently play ACNL while watching TV shows on Netflix and Hulu, and I don't think there would be any difference of using the Wii U pad and just playing ACNL on my 3DS.  I also feel like it is coming too soon after ACNL.  City Folk was such a bore after playing Wild World only a couple years earlier.

Figuring how Nintendo is, I am not expecting much new content.  They are just going to expand on the 3DS Title and having maybe a little bit sharper graphics and brighter colors.  It's highly unlikely that they will change parts of the game that a lot of us find the worst, such as generic-villager conversations.


----------



## kittenrobotarmy (Aug 19, 2013)

If they are planning to do that, we should just mass email them constantly until they agree. Heh.

But really, what is the worth of making a whole new game under a new title for a new system just to add a few new things?


----------



## radical6 (Aug 22, 2013)

let us choose our skin color
please

more than 4 people on wifi wow
option to be a villager 

more events??


----------



## kittenrobotarmy (Aug 22, 2013)

Does anyone know why there is a limit for 3 players + the host?

- - - Post Merge - - -

Does anyone know why there is a limit for 3 players + the host?


----------



## BellGreen (Aug 22, 2013)

Kippla said:


> Does anyone know why there is a limit for 3 players + the host?
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> Does anyone know why there is a limit for 3 players + the host?


I think lag would be a big problem. No, lag ALREADY IS a big problem. When wifi connections become more efficient, I would expect a more visitors feature.


----------



## Prof Gallows (Aug 22, 2013)

NickAe said:


> Figuring how Nintendo is, I am not expecting much new content.  They are just going to expand on the 3DS Title and having maybe a little bit sharper graphics and brighter colors.  It's highly unlikely that they will change parts of the game that a lot of us find the worst, such as generic-villager conversations.



This is most likely the case, sadly.

They jump at the success of New Leaf and start working/planning a console version. But I figure they'll add a few features, even if they are pretty small. Nothing we've been asking for, of course. Like better interactions with neighbors. I dunno. Only time will tell, but it's probably not the best idea for anyone to get their hopes up too much.


----------



## kittenrobotarmy (Aug 22, 2013)

If we somehow get lucky and Isabelle gets her own house, I'll be happy.

- - - Post Merge - - -

If we somehow get lucky and Isabelle gets her own house, I'll be happy.


----------



## oath2order (Aug 23, 2013)

Or even her own room omg like where do they sleep show us her room.

I feel bad because she never sleeps. Like, can't she sleep for an hour and get someone to cover her shift like forreal.


----------



## puppy (Aug 23, 2013)

i mostly want to be able to pick a skin color which i still dont get why it isnt a thing yet
tans arent doing it for me


----------



## kittenrobotarmy (Aug 23, 2013)

Skin colors need to be added. Before you even talk to Rover, a little option should come up and ask what your skin color is. That'd please a lot of fans.

We need to see Tom Nook's house. Oh boy oh boy oh boy.


----------



## Hamusuta (Aug 23, 2013)

If it is released, it will be the same as new leaf with better graphics and new villagers.


----------



## kittenrobotarmy (Aug 23, 2013)

The graphics are already awesome, I don't see how they could be better. o-o


----------



## bittermeat (Aug 23, 2013)

I'm hoping they learned from the mistake they made with City Folk. It would be sad to see that happen again.

It would also be nice if they got rid of the rolling world and do something similar to the AC Wii U Plaza.


----------



## Midoriya (Aug 23, 2013)

oath2order said:


> Or even her own room omg like where do they sleep show us her room.
> 
> I feel bad because she never sleeps. Like, can't she sleep for an hour and get someone to cover her shift like forreal.




I guess for right now she eventually gets so tired she faceplants on the desk and falls asleep, lol


----------



## kittenrobotarmy (Aug 23, 2013)

I can imagine that happening.


----------



## Superpenguin (Aug 23, 2013)

I don't understand the appeal of seeing the Special NPC Houses. All of them work such late hours that as soon as they're home, they probably go straight to bed anyway.


----------



## Heir (Aug 23, 2013)

Kippla said:


> The graphics are already awesome, I don't see how they could be better. o-o



HD Graphics!


----------



## kittenrobotarmy (Aug 23, 2013)

You're right. HD graphics, I can see it now.


----------



## Sondos (Aug 23, 2013)

Wow...
you make me so excited....


----------



## Midoriya (Aug 23, 2013)

Sondos said:


> Wow...
> you make me so excited....




Channel your excitement, and hope that this game comes out soon.


----------



## kittenrobotarmy (Aug 23, 2013)

The soonest will be in about 2-3 years. Don't get your hopes up too much.


----------



## CymraegCrusader (Sep 3, 2013)

This seems to be more of a "wishlist" so I'll contribute!


Skintone
Villager cap increased, perhaps 25/30
Ability to place houses where you want
More public work projects involving roads and paths


----------



## radical6 (Sep 3, 2013)

1. Let Us Choose Our Skin color
2. more people on wifi
3. improved diving system 
4. more cute villagers 
5. choose where they fricking put their house down
6. more furniture


----------



## StarryACNL (Sep 3, 2013)

1: sub ordinances, like lots of campers or evicting 
you could choose 2 from a list of 5 or something as well as your main town ordinance!


----------



## chillv (Sep 6, 2013)

I wish making money actually wasn't just all of these boring repetitive tasks like fishing, bug catching, digging etc. Sure, they can be fun after a while, but they can get repetitive and tedious at times. The caf? job exists, bring it even further! Let us have jobs! I wouldn't mind working for the Able Sisters, Happy Home Academy, Police Station, Tom Nook, Gardening Store, Post Office, Re-Tail (Redesigning Furniture), Shampoodle, The Train Station, ANYTHING! Just make it so we aren't some jobless, junk seller.


----------



## Hound00med (Sep 7, 2013)

Less speculation and more of a demand.. But *Hornsby the Rhino for the next game!* But also Ellie the Elephant, Spike the Rhino and Hank the Chicken  .. They were all so epic, and could easily be returned, I reckon they'd look good with updated graphics too


----------



## BellGreen (Sep 8, 2013)

1. I would like it for like Isabelle to say, "A villager wants to move in! Want to go place a plot so they can find a happy place to live?"
Then it's just like a PWP placement. That would be pretty cool!

2. Multiple campsites!


----------



## Spontida (Sep 8, 2013)

1. Improved Wi-Fi system.
2. More Frogs
3. Turtles!
4. Multiple shops, and more upgrades to T&T. (Maybe a store for the rich, were everything costs 50,000+)
5. Ability to still be Mayor.

I'll think of more later.


----------



## Villager Fan (Sep 15, 2013)

My ideas carried over from a different thread, with turtles added.



> *An elaborate vegetation system would be cool. We have fruits, now it's time for vegetables! Lettuce, Cucumber, Broccoli, Potato, Tomato, Carrot and Pumpkin would be some basic ones to have. They can then be sold at a slightly higher value than fruits. Vegetable seeds can be bought from Leif.
> 
> *You start with a flat, blank, large village. Not only do you get to place your house, but you get to place your first villagers as well, and they to start off as tents until the next day they graduate to houses. You also get to pick your native fruit.
> 
> ...


----------



## Mira (Sep 15, 2013)

^ that. Basically and an option to put down paths like the stone path around the plaza.
I hate how my brick path still sounds as if you're walking on grass.


----------



## Boccages (Oct 13, 2013)

I want paths to become a PWP. Putting square textures on the ground is an iffy system that partially works at best. I want something that blends with my town and I don't want to block permanently 6 or even all of my texture slots for this. Besides, putting down paths is extremely tedious.


----------



## Unidentified Floor Orange (Oct 13, 2013)

NouvelleOrange said:


> I want paths to become a PWP. Putting square textures on the ground is an iffy system that partially works at best. I want something that blends with my town and I don't want to block permanently 6 or even all of my texture slots for this. Besides, putting down paths is extremely tedious.


Adding to this, maybe allot a certain number of tiles that you can put down per day (if they don't want people to go from no path to *poof* path everywhere). 

Heck, I don't even care if it's possible to have custom paths. I'd be fine with a selection of say 16 to choose from.


----------



## Byngo (Oct 13, 2013)

Unidentified Floor Orange said:


> Heck, I don't even care if it's possible to have custom paths. I'd be fine with a selection of say 16 to choose from.



Strongly disagree. It's very nice to be able to have such a verity of paths, and it allows you to get very creative. Having set list of paths to choose from would ruin it for me. I'm also having trouble wrapping my head around the idea of having paths be PWP, because... Erm, each town layout is different and each person will lay the path out a different way. And to me, if it was a PWP the layout would have to be predetermined.


----------



## Unidentified Floor Orange (Oct 13, 2013)

Lunatic said:


> Strongly disagree. It's very nice to be able to have such a verity of paths, and it allows you to get very creative. Having set list of paths to choose from would ruin it for me. I'm also having trouble wrapping my head around Thea idea of having paths be PWP, because... Erm, each town layout is different and each person will lay the path out a different way. And to me, if it was a PWP the layout would have to be predetermined.


I like the variety of paths as well, but I dislike being able to accidentally erase tiles and having fruit, bells, items disappear if they drop on path and there's no adjacent square that's empty that they can bounce to. 

They could have something like when you are walking outside with Isabelle being able to mark with flags where you want path to be.

Or they could just fix the flaws in the current system (I think that'd be ideal). Create a tool for when you want to remove path, remove the requirement that the path designs be in active slots, allow things to drop on and sit on top of path.


----------



## Byngo (Oct 13, 2013)

Unidentified Floor Orange said:


> They could have something like when you are walking outside with Isabelle being able to mark with flags where you want path to be.
> 
> Or they could just fix the flaws in the current system (I think that'd be ideal). Create a tool for when you want to remove path, remove the requirement that the path designs be in active slots, allow things to drop on and sit on top of path.



That sounds better. Maybe the path can be a blank slate and you can set a design that is preferred by you, without it taking up space in your personal design slots.


----------



## Boccages (Oct 14, 2013)

Anyways, people into making *mostly* awful looking paths using the texture technique could still be able to do it. 'Cause I'd say 95% of the paths patterns out there are quite awful.


----------



## Zanessa (Oct 14, 2013)

Not sure if this has been said, but I'd like something like this:

When you go to open your gates, first Porter asks you about the visitor's activities:
-Can they pick things up?
-Can they buy things?
Things like that. It makes it so we have more control and less things will be taken IMO.


----------



## Celestefey (Oct 14, 2013)

There should be an easier way of placing PWP down! Like, maybe on the gamepad a little gridded map and you can use the stylus to pick and choose where you want to place it on the map and on the top screen it can be like a preview. And if you can't put the item in a certain area, it'll go red, but if you can it'll stay the same or something like that? Rather than having to make sure you get it in the right place and keep double checking because talking to Isabelle 10 times to make sure it's in the right place is so annoying ;w;


----------



## cIementine (Oct 14, 2013)

Instead of your town being the same size and quite small, you should be able to buy extension land to add to your town. 

I'd also like to see some better hairstyles :3


----------



## Byngo (Oct 14, 2013)

MayorAvalon said:


> I'd also like to see some better hairstyles :3



YES! Definitely longer hairstyles, and maybe a little more detail in the hair. Like I'd like my character to have some waves, but I can't really get that even in NL.


----------



## cIementine (Oct 14, 2013)

^^ THANK you. I'm sick of the short hair. 

As one who enjoys having long hair, I'd appreciate to have it in game also xD


----------



## Diableos (Oct 14, 2013)

I'd love to be able to have a little more choice when it comes to the town layout. Sure, if you can't choose your villagers, that's perfectly fine, but I'd like the option of being able to pick the exact layout I want, or picking a random one out of four choices or something. Much more freedom with PWPs would be much appreciated too.


----------



## kittenrobotarmy (Oct 14, 2013)

Diableos said:


> or picking a random one out of four choices or something.


We can already do that in New Leaf.


----------



## Diableos (Oct 14, 2013)

Kippla said:


> We can already do that in New Leaf.



Well yes, I know that much, but I mean that you have the option of choosing to create your own layout entirely OR you can choose to pick one of four random ones. So if you didn't want to bother spending time making your own, you can just pick one of those four, but I would assume most people would want to make their own anyway.


----------



## Boccages (Oct 17, 2013)

Oh something has to go. I don't want to be asked if I know how to use wrapping paper everytime I buy some at the store.


----------



## Hamsterific (Oct 20, 2013)

Probably unlikely but I hope in future ACs:

- Remove grass wear!!
- Option to move villager's houses around
- Better villager interactions
- Go back to the old GC style music


----------



## radical6 (Oct 22, 2013)

Hamsterific said:


> Probably unlikely but I hope in future ACs:
> 
> - Remove grass wear!!
> - Option to move villager's houses around
> ...


i agree with the 2nd and third one. idk the grass wear can make really nice natural paths y'know 

but please nintendo. let us design more than shirts and dresses. and longer hair. 
also they're really rude (in ables anyway, label is pretty nice) when youre a girl and wanna buy something made for boys like ?? ok able or whatever ur loser name is didnt need your comment


----------



## jdelikan (Oct 25, 2013)

Christina said:


> I feel that in the next Animal Crossing, there could be a possibility of a larger landscape for the towns. It seems that towns over the previous AC's have been about the same size each time, not including the added on shopping atmospheres. I think that it would be cool to have just a bit more land to fill up with even more townsfolk!



Definitely!

I'd like a bit more camera control, given the Wii U Gamepad's RH analog stick. The ability to pan the camera slightly when outdoors would be a good feature. Also some more creative control over the town's agriculture would be welcome; the ability to put little streams in, or hills, or some steps...

- - - Post Merge - - -



Hamsterific said:


> - Go back to the old GC style music



 +1


----------



## Boccages (Oct 27, 2013)

I want a free roaming camera like in The Legend of Zelda : The Wind Waker. No need for the isometric view. I want to be able to have multiple view points.


----------



## oath2order (Oct 28, 2013)

NouvelleOrange said:


> I want a free roaming camera like in The Legend of Zelda : The Wind Waker. No need for the isometric view. I want to be able to have multiple view points.



The isometic view is kind of outdated.


----------



## Boccages (Oct 29, 2013)

And the Wii U is powerful enough to do without the rolling pin world of the previous titles (and, most certainly the panels isometric view of the GCN title). I think borrowing the Wind Waker camera system would be best.


----------



## Mayor_of_Chaofahn (Nov 7, 2013)

Seeing as how much time people invest into Animal Crossing, I would kill for a save-transfer feature. Monster Hunter 3 had something similar to what I'm thinking - you can switch between both iterations and you wouldn't have to start a different file on both platforms. If only I could save my GCN Animal Crossing town! D:

Perhaps what they could do is utilise New Leaf's save file and make a "save transfer" feature for all future iterations, like how the Wii's Miis could be transferred to the 3DS and Wii U. Build upon each release. That way, none of us would need to abandon our towns!


----------



## MDofDarkheart (Nov 7, 2013)

Title: Animal Crossing U
New features: More Pocket space, More mailbox letter space, New Events in June and July, video chat with friends while playing, and prefect fruit trees won't die.
Old features returning: Fertilizer, Prefect Fruit, Golden and silver tools, Multiplayer city and island, Island Tours, Bugs, Fishing, Fossils, Ores, and money rocks.
New villagers: Porupines, Turtles, and Unicorns!
Old villagers returning: All previous animal crossing event villagers and regular villagers will return.
New fruit: Papayas, Kiwi, Gauva, and Pineapple
More Island features: Deep Sea Fishing!
Use of the Wii U GamePad: Move Character, Shows pockets in a bigger view, allows you to send/get video chat from other Animal Crossing U players on your friendlist within the game.


----------



## Ai Priestess (Nov 9, 2013)

I'm not impressed with the Wii U.  As long as they keep making handheld games for Animal Crossing, I'll be happy.


----------



## MDofDarkheart (Nov 9, 2013)

I am seriously hoping for more cute games for the Wii U to come out.
I haven't seen very many games that I want to buy right now for it so Animal Crossing Wii U would be welcomed!


----------



## Boccages (Nov 14, 2013)

@MDofDarkheart : There are several Indie games coming out for the Wii U in the coming months, for example Shantae and Scram Kitty that look quite cute, you might want to check it out. I also know there is a Barbie game out now. Pikmin & Wind Waker could also (maybe) fit the cute criterias ? And the Super Mario 3D World with the cat costumes, maybe ?


----------



## NeapolitanNightmares (Nov 20, 2013)

I don't think it's been said but I'd love for a 'swap-quest' thing with the special visitors like in Wild World. I really enjoyed getting the golden axe and the other exclusive items from it and now it can include more special visitors and new exclusive items to get from it as things like the safe and the massage chair are all just normal items now


----------

